# First try.....



## Sterling (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Danielle! I found something I am really enjoying. Glycerine soap crafting! I've spent some time this weekend gathering supplies and making a few bars...this is really addicting! Here are just a couple of bars I made so far. One is blue silk flowers and one is a cat (for my sister). I'm a total beginner at this so the simpler the better...for now! :bgrin I'm going to try some more intricate ones tonight...can't wait!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 19, 2007)

Okay, okay...

Now that I've seen a few threads on this... how exactly do you make the soap? Is it messy? How much does it cost for supplies? And... where do you get supplies? I guess we have some big craft retail places that might have it out here, I could look into that.

I was just talking to my husband about starting Christmas shopping (always start in September, so it's around the corner... with my goal always to be completely done by December 1st...) and suddenly thought this might be a good thing to try for everyone, as it looks "customizable"...

Sooo info please, soapmakers?

Andrea


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2007)

Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## Valerie (Aug 19, 2007)

Cheyenne.....

Those look great....is is addicting isn't it?

Andrea, you can get the soap making supplies at pretty much any craft store....... the ones in our area are Michael's and Joann Fabric......and you can even do better if you get the 40 % off or 50% off coupons for the craft stores in the Sunday paper.

My sister showed me how to make the glycerin soap.......as I had brought some really, really nice essence oils back from my last trip to Hawaii.......the smells are soooooo good....takes me right back to the islands.

Also, you can use candy or soap molds....or even some cute jello molds to make the soaps.......

It is tons of fun.......... and yes, great gift ideas.

Mine are not too fancy, just a few different colors & scents.....but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 19, 2007)

Jill ....thank you!! :bgrin

Andrea.....I got some of my supplies at Michaels and AC Moore.... It's pretty much what it's called melt and pour soap. Just melt and pour the soap into molds and the skies the limit! You probably can check out your big craft supply stores in your area and they will have a bunch of soap supplies...ours are next to the candles. Christmas gifts are a great way to share these.....so many things to do with them....

Valerie.... Thank you!! Also I have a JoAnn's by me and did'nt even think to look there!!!  And I went there the other day to get some material!! Yes...it IS addicting...and just as your sister showed you how to make your's I'm getting my sister involved in it too. A fun thing to do with the kids, and to share and chat about all the neat ones that you've produced. So far I've got Vanilla/Lavendar oils and Pearberry..... I already have a bunch of bars on countertops and on a craft table in my computer room.... :aktion033:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 19, 2007)

I order all my supplies right on line thru Peaks Candle Supply, or Snowdrift Farms. IMO, I like both of there M&P over alot of the others I have tried. I always look for a melt and pur base that has no sulfates in it, that might be just me but it seems to be a better base in my opinion. I use to make cold process soap but the melt and pour is just so much easier to do and you can do so much with it. I made just last week some nice horseheads. I also just got some nice basket trays at our dollar store, they work perfect for craft shows and displays. Your right, this is very addicting. Just remember to write down everything you do when you start "adding" if your going to use natural dyes, just a little pinch off can change the whole color. I will post a pic tomorrow of my horse heads. Scales come in really handy too. I use a postal type one, there alot cheaper then regular soap scales. Corinne


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 20, 2007)

They are beautiful, how did you get the glitter in them, I sure dont NEED another craft project, but this is too cool to pass up..... Kathy


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 20, 2007)

I love em! :aktion033:


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 20, 2007)

:aktion033: If you all give these as gifts -make sure you also include the ingredients due to so many people having allergies.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 20, 2007)

Corinne....Thank you for those tips! I can't wait till you post yor pics of your horse heads! I have a few plans for some horsey projects in place too!

Kathy...be careful...I kid you NOT...it's addicting!! :bgrin The glitter is this very fine twiklers stuff that comes in a teeny tiny jar you can find in the soap making department of your craft store. It's not the regular glitter which has bigger flakes. You only need a very small amount (I learned that the hard way..LOL) to get a twinkling effect. Ohhhh I don't remember the exact name...but once you see the little jars you'll know what it is. They come in different colors too...I like just the light effects.

Deb...thank you!!!!



:

Cathy....yep! Absolutely! These soaps that I made are pure clear glycerine. They only have the toy or the dried flowers, and the glitter inside. Now I got a 2 lb. package of Avacado/Cucumber glycerine and I made some oatmeal cinnamon bars...omg...talk about NEAT!!! They look and smell almost yummy enough to eat! And I tried washing my hands with a piece of a left over, and my hands are sooo smooth!

I'm having problems however finding the mica.....I may have to order online.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 20, 2007)

You know I'm not a crafting person.....but this looks like fun....

How do you make the decorations stay in the middle of the soap???

Why don't they like sink?

Do you like melt supplies in the microwave....??


----------



## Sterling (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Nancy! :saludando: I just got done reading your email btw! :bgrin

For the embedded toys inside, I just place them right in the middle after pouring a little bit of the soap mixture in the mold...let it set just a bit put the toy in it and pour the rest. You can manipulate the toy while it's still hot before the whole things set if it should happen to move a bit while you're pouring the rest. And yes...I'm melting this glycerine in the microwave...it's sooo fun !!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 20, 2007)

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEE :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I WARNED you it was addicting!!!. You start with melt and pour and you will more than likely progress to CP (cold process). I also started by using the Michaels brand of melt and pour and the cost is more prohibitive than buying it from an online soap supplier as mentioned here. Peaks is very good base and many others and you can get much better FO (fragrance oils) at a soap making supply site. Some are absolutely YUMMY!. You can add things to the melt and pour base from Michaels to make it lather much better and make it softer to the skin. Go to walmart and get some coconut oil (it's white and hard), don't get the liquid stuff and then get some grapeseed oil while you are at it or some sweet almond oil. You can add this to the Michaels base and it makes it VERY nice. But I know if you buy a base from a soap supplier you will see the difference immediately and it will cost you less the the Michaels base. Soaping not only is an "addiction for me, lol, but it helped me get through the long "mare stare" I went through this year. I am waiting on a large order of supplies so I can get my CP soaps done before Christmas, darn cure time. Today I am making bath bombs and lip balms but I did soap two this weekend, rebatches, and I will post some pics of them. The dark blue ones are a very manly scent called "Icy Blast" and I think I will probably call the soap "Winter Storm" or something like that. I used up a batch I had done up before which had lost its scent and just added pieces of soaps I had from cutting. Did the same with the other which is scented "Fall Harvest" and I think I will call that one "Fall Leaves".

I am so glad you are enjoying yourself :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I wish some of you lived close by, we could all have a soap making party! :bgrin


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay here are some of the things I have made recently.

The brown soaps are "brownie soaps" and they smell just like the real thing, lol. I made a batch of this soap and cut them and put them on a plate on the counter and my son came into the kitchen and said "hey, you made brownies" and proceeded to grab a piece and walk away, lol. I had to yell "ROBERT, that is soap!!!!". I sold most of the batch and this is what I have left at this point. Will have to make those again, they are scented chcolate :bgrin . The navy blue soap are the ones for men and smell STRONG. The green with imbeds are the Fall Harvest scented ones. The ones with the candy canes over them are a melt and pour glycerine soap scented with "Christmas Tree" and they really do smell just like that, they are a hand soap to be used around Christmas time for use and decoration. The "baby" box is one I am making up for a friend of mine. It contains (no labelling done yet) Lavender baby powder (infused with my lavender from my garden) and scented a bit with EO (essential oil, lavender), then there is a baby oil also infused with my lavender and in the purple bag is a mild lavender/rosemary soap. To that I am going to add a "scented bear" and wrap it all up for her. The tall mason jar type with ribbon has lavender bath salts (sea salt, epson salt mixture,ect) and the smaller jar has "cucumber/melon" bath salts. These are some of the things I have been making to keep busy, lol. OH AND MARTY!!!!! I HAVE been trying to CALL you but you NEVER answer girl!!! Makayla said "GRANDMA IS TRYING TO REACH YOU"


----------



## sfmini (Aug 20, 2007)

What a great idea, sounds like something that even I could do!

I may try this to sell in our little Christmas store on our tree farm this year.

Something a friend of mine does is put the scented soaps in a basket in her bathroom and and it always smells just wonderful.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 20, 2007)

Jody, I think that is a WONDERFUL idea!!! Just remember its another addicition besides minis, lol.

Another fun project you might all like to try is the "scented bears". Just do a search "scented bear" and be prepared to go "oh boy, I can do that too". They don't have to be bears, they can be any critter you want. ENJOY!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is a pic of my horse head soaps. I tried to show you the mold in the pic too, but it didn't turn out the best. For the horse head mold..its a Milky Way mold, and is a 4 oz soap, the small little horse heads with the shoes around it, will be about 1.5 oz. I just like to have a dish of these tiny soaps sitting in the bathrooms. The one in this pic is just a plain shea butter soap. I have done holiday baskets up with these "horse soaps in them and also put in the complete "horse" towel set. I have always sold out of any of my natural soaps at the shows I go to. Danielle, I made the brownies soap too, and they thought I baked brownies  :bgrin . Have you tried the choco chip cookies?



: I have a big order coming from Perks again too. Wouldn't a soap making party be fun, with all the members who do it, like you said to bad we don't live closer. Ohh, another good place to order from which I think has a very good base too is BrambleBerry. Corinne


----------



## Sterling (Aug 20, 2007)

Ooohhhh Danielle...you just keep my wheels spinning!!!! :new_multi: Your pieces are VERY beautiful!!! I am so wishful I can get to the point you are at and create beautiful items too!! Is the shiney stuff I see on top of your soaps mica? I love those brownies and the way you've packaged everything I just love it! I am just starting to get into looking up and getting ideas on packaging.

Couple of questions.....how long do I have to wait before I can package these soaps? Like the oatmeal/cinnamon soaps, can they go in storage for like November or will putting them away hinder the soap itself?

Also, the candletech.com website won't come up for me...is it still running....how can I get to it?

Why does it take so long for the CP soap to set? Is this the formula that uses lye?

I want to try to order some supplies online definitely. I've got my sister going on this project too and we can hardly stand it we're just so excited! I wished we could get together too and have a soap making party....and just exchange ideas and tips! Or some kind of soap club would be neat too! I think it would benefit me to order the glycerine blocks from the supplier too...after comparing costs...it's defintely cost effective to order from the online suppliers.

Corinne.....your horse head mold and soaps are beautiful! I had found a supplier online this past weekend that I will be ordering what looks like that same mold from.

Seems to me like you ladies are pros!!! Can't wait to get to that point! But right now there's just so much to do...almost don't know where to start!!!



:

Here are a couple more of the beginners bars I made this morning.











Avacado/Cucumber glycerine with oatmeal/cinnamon added


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 20, 2007)

I wouldn't call those "beginner" bars :aktion033: . They are VERY nice and you have the knack to keep the darn bubble monster away when doing glycerine :aktion033: :aktion033: . You are a natural at this and as I said I wish I lived closer because I would get you started on the CP soaps. You think the glycerine soaps are exciting, you ain't seen nothing yet!!! ROFL. The nice thing about melt and pour soaps is that you can be very creative with it and once they set you can use them IMMEDIATELY or you can wrap them up for giving later. Remember to wrap them right away so you don't lose the scent in them, if you have scented them and you want to wrap them anyway so they don't "shrink". Withe CP you can't wrap them immediately, you have to let them harden and cure and yes it's because of the lye that you use in order to have your oils have the chemical reaction to become soap. The first time I made CP I had a pot full of liquid oils and though "how the heck is this going to become soap" and then the magic of the lye and water solution, amazing. Some people, instead of using distilled water in their lye solution will use carrot juice or other things that are good for your skin. Those that make goat milk soap use of course goat milk but with that you MUST remember to have your goat milk soap slushy and VERY cold before putting the lye in or you burn the goat milk when adding lye as the lye will immediately make the liquid get VERY VERY hot, chemical reaction.

The candletech sight has been down since Friday, don't know what's wrong, but I am having withdrawal!!!

Jody, I love your soap!!!!! I have seen that mold online and must add it to my next supply order. I want to try doing some "scented ponies" (the stuffed animals that double as room freshners. I found a wholesaler who has some really cute stuffed horses that do look like minis. That is the next item on my agenda to do, if I ever get a spare minute, lol. Oh so much soap to make, what fun, and so little time, lol.

Oops, forgot to answer you about the question of the "shiny stuff". That shiny stuff I got at Michaels, it's the bronze powder where you buy the melt and pour. Just put some of the top of your soap, when you are making an opaque melt and pour, not a clear one, and get a paint brush, small one and just swish away all over the top of your soap :bgrin

Just wanted to add, that I have had some batches be less than stellar, believe you me, lol. I remember one batch my girlfriend was over and I had just added the lye solution to the pot of oil and started to mix it and added my color and scent and within 2 seconds, I swear, it became like CEMENT!!! :new_shocked: I was laughing my head off. I said to Val, "uh, Houston, we have a BIG problem". I have not had a batch do that to me since but I am pretty sure it was the scent I used. Some work in CP and some are not very nice to work with. The other thing to be careful with is vanilla scents. I made a clear glycerine soap once and embedded a litle goldfish toy in each, for kids. Colored the clear glycerine a beautiful shade of blue, like the ocean. Well that soap became "caca" brown, lol, in a matter of a few days. The vanilla scent when poured was clear, never thinking it would do that to the soap  . Some vanialla fragrance oils will not do that but most will. BEWARE!


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got back from Michaels, went with my 40% off coupon, got the basic starter set, saw the glitter and dyes and scents. What can you put in the soap toy wise and where do you get them, I didnt see anything at Michaels to put in the middle. Can you guys that are pros please give us newbes the web sites you go to. I cant wait to get started, I love to give homemade stuff for christmas so this works great!!!!

Thanks alot!, Kathy


----------



## Sterling (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Danielle! I appreciate the kind words!




: I spent many hours reading up on them before I even started to melt. I wanted to make sure I had all my ducks in a row so to speak before I got underway. So I read up on how to's and tips and troubleshooting. A lot to take in, but worth every minute of research!

We have been so humid and rainy since yesterday and today that they started to sweat. So I closed all the windows and doors and turned on the air conditioner and as soon as they get to drying and room temp mode I will wrap them so they don't shrink.

I'll check in on the candletech site again. Thanks for the info on the bronzer for the soaps. If I'm understanding this correctly, you do this after the soap has come out of the mold? Or do you pour it into the mold before pouring in the melted soap?



> Well that soap became "caca" brown, lol, in a matter of a few days.


:new_rofl: I'm so glad you told me this!! Wow so much to learn!!!

OMG....Kathy's armed and ready!!!! :aktion033:

I'm like a sponge I want to soak up everything on melt and pour soap! The little toys I actually found at Michaels...altho they did'nt have that big of a section for soaps there nor at AC Moore, but I went and looked down the aisle and they had some little animals. I've also heard you can get some at Walmart or try the dollar store which would be much cheaper than Michaels. I picked up this pack because, well since I was already there and had not planned on going to Walmart, I made do.

You'll have to share with us some soaps as soon as you get some going...let us know how you make out!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 20, 2007)

Add the bronze powder AFTER the soap is in the mold you are using and only apply the powder once the "skin" has formed on the top, otherwise it will all just disappear deep down when you move it around on the top with the paint brush.

I found you a great site that has some great recipes for all to try out and it has a variance of the recipe for the "popsicle" one. You use the popsicle mold (one part popsicle) that you can readily get at any store when you make the real thing.

:saludando:

Boy am I stupid or what, forgot to give you the link, lol. Sorry about that... here it is

soap and body products to make


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 20, 2007)

www.newdirectionsaromatics.com, I like candletech too, but it seems to be down alot. There really are alot of good sites out there just do a google search on soap making forums. Here is a few hints for those new to M&P, if you get alot of bubbles, you can put rubbing alcohol in a spritzer and just give your soap a good spritz. If you ever want to harden your soap up a little bit, use stearic acid, if you want to make your soap more creamy, you can add caster oil (I use one teas. to one lb, but you can adjust this) and you can add vegetable glycerine and it will really help with lather in M&P base, another thing is if your having problems with M&P sweating, you can add aloe vera liquid to it, and wrapping it immediately after taking it out the mold helps. I wrap mine in saren wrap and have never had any problems with it sweating, or you can buy a low sweat base. There is so much you can do with m&p.I have a book called the Complete Soapmaker, it has alot of really good recipes in but they are all for CP soap, but you sure can get some good ideas for mp as well, but you can also find alot of good recipes on the net as well. Corinne


----------



## Sterling (Aug 20, 2007)

Danielle...ok so the bronzer I would add after the soap is all said and done. BTW are you brushing bronzer on what would be considered the bottoms of the soap? Are you using like a loaf style to pour your soaps and then cutting them up? If I were to use a regular mold, I would turn it over after the soap has set and that side would be my top portion, then I'd brush the bronzer on that?...am I making sense? The reason I ask is that the tops of your soaps have a texture on the tops of them. I just love those green ones with the embedded orange chips.

Corinne....I checked out that website you posted and bookmarked that forum page...lots of good info there! I'm off to wrap my soaps! :bgrin


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 20, 2007)

The bronze is on the top of the soap. The soap I did before which was a melt and pour, will post a pic here, also had the bronze powder on the top. With CP it's easier to get a "texture" to the top of your soap because, depending when you pour it into whatever mold you are using, it is "thicker" then when you pour your melt and pour. You can pour a CP soap when it's not as thick, more like MP (melt and pour) but I prefer to place in the mold at a medium "trace". It's also easier to do a "swirl" in the CP soap. It can be done in MP but is trickier to do. I didn't use my usual soap mold for that batch as it was a rebatch and quite thick when I put in the mold. Couldn't pour it, just glopped in into the mold and pressed down, lol. Now the one I am putting a picture of here is a melt and pour which I did the bronze on. What I did to get this effect is grated some already colored pieces I had and placed at the bottom of a square microwave/dishwasher safe plastic square pan, bought at the $ store. I poured the clear melt and pour and let it cool just a tad, then I put more shredded pieces and then poured an opaque glycerine on top. I then finished with a bit more grated bits on top and it sank a bit, then I waited till a skin formed on the top and put some bronze poweder and then used the paint brush to move it around the top and voila, the result!


----------



## REO (Aug 21, 2007)

I love all the soaps you ladies have made! Do any of you make ones that smell like roses with rose pettals in them? Or violets? Those would be so nice!

Or soap that smells like coffee!!!

Or a cup with chocolate soap in it and then with a white glob of soap on top (or tiny "marshmallows")

and they would look like and smell like hot chocolate! Yummy!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 21, 2007)

Gosh robin has some really good ideas going there..

I'm for the one that'd look like hot chocloate.

Have to say I'm getting intrigued!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 21, 2007)

Thats a good idea for hot chocolate soap! I do make chocolate chip cookies soap, with tiny bits of dark choco for the "chips". I did try a coofee soap, but I didtn care for the smell of the soap at all. Just adding ground up coffee dont do anything to it, and the oil I bought was YUCK! I do alot of rose soaps for people, and I do have real rose petals in mine. I have some glycerine and rose water soaps in molds right now. With all my 100's of African violets Ihave, I really should start saving the flowers and do a violet bar. The only thing I dont care to do with soaps is use some clays, it sure can make a nice new washcloth a big old mess after using it just once. If I feel ambitious today, I might do some almond meal soaps, or confetti soap. If I do I will post pics. Corinne


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay, I got interested in the melt and pour soaps when I saw the horse molds. Then ideas started going around in my mind as to who would like what on my Christmas list. I don't live too near a Michael's or a JoAnn's, so thought I would look on the net. I looked at the two web sites you had links to, so now I am going to google M&P soap making. Of course, I set aside today to clean carpets, and where am I. Not doing carpets, but sitting at the computer instead! I never got into candlemaking, my cousin did, and made some of the most delicious smelling candles you ever saw. Maybe some of her essences would work in the soap?

Edited for spelling


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 21, 2007)

Some candle scents will work with soaps, and some wont. You need to watch your flash points. Corinne


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 21, 2007)

Sterling - you have always been soooo creative, and these soap bars are awesome!!!! Looks like a lot of fun!!!!

Liz R.


----------



## minis3 (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, you all have me excited about soap making too. I ordered supplies, including the horse mold, from Brambleberry yesterday. I really liked this site. Today I went to JoAnn Fabrics, which is a 25 minute drive one way for me, and got more soap supplies. Just couldn't wait to get started and didin't want to have to wait for my order from Brambleberry to arrive.

I can hardly wait to get started. Just doesn't seem to be enough hours in a day though. Hope to get started by tomorrow at the latest. I have learned so much from everyone's posts here. And I love seeing all your creations and learning how you did it. Please keep pictures and ideas coming.


----------



## REO (Aug 21, 2007)

My hot chocolate soap in a mug idea: The soap can be chocolate discs stacked in the mug with just the top one having marshmallows. Then they can be used. What a pretty gift that would be!

A small pie tin. Soaps made to smell and look like wedges of apple pie and put in the tin to look like a pie!

Wouldn't that smell good? Apples & cinnamon!

Do you remember those round, flat colorful lolipops on a stick? Looked like a big disc of twisted color.

Would it be possible to twist 2 colors of soap and coil (a clay term) into a disc and put it on a stick to look like a lolipop soap?

Gee, it must be my snack time! :bgrin

If anyone uses my ideas, I'd love to see what you made!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 21, 2007)

Reo, those are already out there :bgrin . I will find you the links for you to drool over some of the creations that have been made by some with melt and pour soap bases

This is the link I posted on another thread. It has soap that looks like food and they look soooooo real. When you get in the site click on the "menu" on the left hand side to see all the different food looking soaps.

Soap that looks like food

Olay this one is not food but you MUST look at these. They are soaps made to look like rocks, like semi-precious stones, enjoy

rock soaps

It's funny REO that you mention lollipops because that is one of the things I am going to make, for kids. I am going to make them look like "tootsie pops" kind of sucker, round, made out of clear glycerine with a bit a mix of opaque and colored and scented bubblegum, lime, orange, cherry, etc. or course on a stick in a bunch and wrapped with a ribbon and wrapped in cellophane, just like the real thing. Will post a pick when I get them done.

Here you go, lots of pies...

pies, etc.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 21, 2007)

Awww Liz...thank you! You are way too kind!!!



:

I took a look at the soap rock site and that is awesome!!! Looks like the sky's the limit when it comes to soaps!!!

Robin...I don't think I can make any of those yummy munchies because I'm only using melt and pour....I'm learning tho! How about an oatmeal/cinnamon bar? Man does that one smell GOOD!!!

Carolyn...thanks for the soap link I got it in my pm.

minis3...welcome aboard! LOL...this is so much fun...I did'nt think so many people would be interested in it...I'm glad Danielle started to post her creative soaps! I've always been intrigued. Candles...especially the gel ones peaked my interest, but I think for now I'm really enjoying the soaps.

I went to JoAnn Fabrics today and got a couple more things...not much of supplies there. But I'm planning to place an online order for molds and mica between tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 21, 2007)

> Another fun project you might all like to try is the "scented bears". Just do a search "scented bear


................. Do you dip the bears in soap like you do the ones in candle wax? I have made several candle dipped scented bears & a bunny.......... By the way I bought the plush bears and bunny at Goodwill. You soap makers looking for small animals can find those at Goodwill also.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 21, 2007)

No, not dipped in soap, they are dipped in soy wax. I haven't ever made them but I have co-workers that want me to make them, lol. I have an order from 5 from one person and 3 from another so guess what I am doing next weekend, lol. The one with the order for 5 wants them all cats, the other wants bears. I want to make the horse ones and as I mentioned I found a supplier, wholesale, with some really sweet looking ones that look like minis. My sister being a cat lover I want to make her one for Christmas as well. Don't ask me when I am going to find time to do all of this, lol. I have a slew of CP soaps to make this weekend too, that I HAVE to do because of the cure time required if I am going to fill the Christmas orders I have for those  At least the soap making and such will keep me busy all winter which is "fun" because I abhore winter, well until after Christmas and then all the snow could go away as far as I am concerned



:


----------



## REO (Aug 21, 2007)

Those are neat! The donuts are too cute! I've never seen shaped soap before. I thought I was being inventive LOL! But I still didn't see any apple pie, hot chocolate or the big lolipops. I'll wait to see if any of you make one!

I love seeing what you all make! :aktion033:

Ooh!! Another idea just came to me! Ones that look like those fancy Christmas ornaments! The ones with jewels and ribbons. They could be like those soap on a ropes, but will have holiday scents and be great for Christmas decor!


----------



## Sterling (Aug 21, 2007)

I know......Robin can be our resident "Designer"!!! What great ideas you've come up with REO!!!!



:

Last year at my craft fair I saw those scented teddy bears one lady was selling at her booth. They were wrapped in clear wrap...adorable!!! I have to say it's unfortunate, but many people I would see passing them by...they would stop and were interested in them, but when they found out the price they would shake their heads and walk away. A lot of people don't know what time and hard work goes into hand made crafts not to mention the $$ for the supplies. I tell you what I (and my family included) would much rather venture out during the holiday season and shop for handcrafted gifts at craft fairs and such than to fight the crowds at the malls and stores. It's so neat to see things created by non-factory machines and with your own hands.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 22, 2007)

I have no idea what the woman was selling them for that you saw but the larger the stuffed animal of course the more scent throw. Some make the little ones that you can put in your car, some the mid-size ones that you can put in a bedroom or bathroom and then the larger ones to go in a living room/family room. Being that they can last for 2 years I don't think they are expensive if you are buying room freshners during a 2 year period, probably a heck of alot cheaper to buy the scented stuff animal. The nice thing about them, perhaps the woman didn't market them very well, is you have to let people know that if the scent starts to fade a bit you take out your blow dryer and heat it up for a minute or so and voila, scent is back. Also the woman should have sold them a bottle of the scent she used so that in the event that they want it stronger or if after a year they want to renew it more, than they just sprits it on the bear. A 7 inch bear or stuffed animal diped and scented with a bottle at its side shouldn't be priced more than $15. Maybe the woman wasn't getting her stuffed animals wholesale? The cat ones I plan on making will also have balls of wool that will be scented so the scene will be the cat with the balls of wool playing. You can get as creative as you want with these. Dip the bear and dress in whatever, lets say someone is a golfer or someone is a nurse or someone wants it's for a bday, you can personalize them and I think that is what people enjoy. I will let you know how it goes and post pics when I get one done.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 22, 2007)

That's pretty right on Danielle. If I remember correctly the bear looked to be about 7 inches and she had them priced right around $15.00. I do remember that she did not sell the scent to go with it. She did mention the blow dryer to liven up the scent again. They were very quiet people, and I noticed while I was watching her booth at one point, that she was a very meek person. I thought it was a pretty neat product given the fact that I had never seen them before and she was the only one there with them. I'll have to look out for her this year and see.


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 22, 2007)

Sterling, where do I find the oatmeal cinnamon bar recipe? I would love that one, do I need to do anything to the molds or toys before I put the soap in them? How long to they keep once they are wrapped up?

Thanks, Kathy


----------



## Sterling (Aug 22, 2007)

LOL...Kathy.....it's a recipe that I made up from reading one of my soap making books I got at Michael's this weekend. All it is is the Avacado/Cucumber glycerine base. That formula helps "suspend" the particles and does'nt let them float to the bottom, and I wanted something that had some natural ingredients in it as well. I then melted the base and added the ground cinnamon and a few teaspoonfuls of quick oatmeal. Thats all! :bgrin As far as how long will it retain it's freshness, I'm not sure. Hopefully Danielle or Corinne can answer that for us. I wrapped them in saran wrap just the other night and so far I can still smell them thru the wrap. They look good enough to eat too!

Right now I'm using the clear plastic molds and I don't do anything to prep them. Just melt and pour the soap.

Gotta let us know how they turn out soon as you do some up!

Edited to add.....I don't do anything special to the toys either. But one thing I did find out, keeping the alcohol spritzer bottle handy is a must have to keep the bubbles out. You can also spritz your toy before you put it inside your soap to keep the air bubbles at bay too.


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 22, 2007)

My first batch is cooling as we speak, I have alot of air bubbles, sprayed with alcohol, still have some deep inside what did I do wrong? Kathy


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 22, 2007)

> No, not dipped in soap, they are dipped in soy wax


 oh ok - I used regualr wax.. Also the bears & bunnies are cute sitting in a small wooden chair. I shaved some wax & put in an itty bitty flower pot that sits on the bunnies lap. I can add scent to the wax chips as needed..... You can do the same with soap.


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 22, 2007)

O.K. here is my first try, they are not as clear as the ones you all made could it be my soap?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Kathy2m, the more you stir your base the more air-bubbles your going to get. I melt mine in a double boiler and never have problems with bubbles, but I do spritz them once they are poured too. I have seen some bases come out not very clear that were bought at "hobby shops". I still think you can tell a lot of differance in a base if you buy it from a actual soap supplier. You can also buy a extra clear base, that base is very reasonable. I only pay around $35.00 for 25#'s of it. plus shipping. I never made the scented bears either, but I sure plan on giving them a try. My daughter is making air fresheners right now. I just poured a bunch of fall embeds, and small horse heads to use for embeds too. Corinne


----------



## minis3 (Aug 22, 2007)

I made my first soaps today and what fun it was. Only problem was that I only bought one set of molds with only 5 sections in it so I ran out of molds quickly. So I searched the house for things I could use for molds and found my old Tupperware hamburger patty maker and used them. I even embedded toy horses in some of them, like some other folks here did, and tried some artificial flowers too.

I haven't removed the soaps from the molds as yet so I hope all comes out well. I was at our WalMart today and they have no soap making supplies at all so I may be making my almost 1 hour round trip back to JoAnns tomorrow. I would like to try Micheals but that's an even longer drive for me.

Hopefully my order from Bramble Berry will get here quickly. I am so anxious now to try so many different scents, colors, molds but have no place locally to buy anything. Oh well, I'll just have to be patient.

Wish I could post pics but I don't know how. I do hope everyone keeps posting their pictures with their creations. I love seeing them all. This is so exciting.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 22, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :lol: :lol: :lol: , you are all turning into "soaping machines" :bgrin . It is fun though, isn't it and sooo addictive. As I said it's only a matter of time until you eventually try cold process soap making from scrach. Kathy I can't see your pics!!! :no: If you are adding things like oatmeal and such you should add a preservative if the soaps aren't going to be used immediately, but time will tell as I have not added oatmeal to melt and pour bases so perhaps there already is a preservative in those types of soaps. You would have to look at the incredients label of your melt and pour base.

I went to the $ store today, ROFL, spent $60.00, haha. Oh and when I got home I had a note from the post office, MY BIG order is in, WOOHOO!!! I am going to be a "soaping machine" this weekend I tell ya. I bought so many different fragrance oils and essential oils and it's suppose to rain all weekend which is PERFECT, no excuse for me not to be soaping! I will take pics on the weekend and post of what I accomplished.

Mini3, you should remove your soaps from the molds as soon as they set with melt and pour and that would be NOW! Post some pics too, pretty please. If you want I can post your pics for you, just send the pics to [email protected]


----------



## Denise (Aug 23, 2007)

So which one of you are selling soaps?? Do you have them listed on your websites?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 23, 2007)

Kathy....your pictures did'nt come up for me.



I tried to copy and paste and that did'nt work either. Have you worked out the bubble issue? I use an alcohol spritzer to zap those bubbles away.

minis3.... I would love to see some of your pics!! Initially I too only bought one mold and had to go back to get another. I am going to be putting in an order with Brambleberry today as well. I can't wait!

Danielle....I did'nt think about the preservative on the oatmeal. Thats a good thing to keep in mind and find out. If I do I'll post it so others will know too.

OK so now that we've done embeds and all...can anyone shed some light on how to do picture imbeds? Can that be done at all? I've seen somebeautiful picture soaps and have wondered how on earth they do that without decoupaging it onto the soap itself. I gave it a try yesterday with 3 bars and it did'nt turn out for me. The soap turned the pic brown or it just melted/ran the colors on the pic together.


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know why the pics didnt come up, Loaded them like I always do from photobucket. I did spray the alcohol on them, it got the ones on the top, but they are embedded in the mix, cant get to them. I placed an order with brambleberry as well as peaks. I got a few molds, scents and oatmeal soap. Have you tried the ones you make with cookie cutters? Thought I might try those. Kathy


----------



## minis3 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are my first soap attempts. Have no idea if this picture is going to show up. Hope so.

The basket is full of flower mold soaps scented with rose and I have also put a rose scented sachet in the basket. Will make a terrific gift. Although I am going to keep my first one. I also made 2 Tupperware hamburger patty molds and put horses in them and made one with 2 lizards in the mold for my grandson. I must get better molds than my hamburger patty maker but it was a start.

Thank you Danielle for offering to post my pictures. If this picture doesn't work, I will email you.

I had to put a piece of white paper under the mold with the 2 lizards. Wasn't showing up very well. This mold got a little cloudy compared to my molds with the horses. I don't know why unless it was because I had added some glitter to the mold.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 23, 2007)

> So which one of you are selling soaps?? Do you have them listed on your websites?


I am working on a website but at the moment I can't keep up with the people who want them who I work with. I made 100 bars of soap, various ones, and they are all sold! I have an order from one woman for 5 christmas baskets of soaps, body lotions, body butters, lip balms, etc. etc. I have another 10 people who eash want a basket made up also for Christmas giving, I have orders for the scented critters  , at this point 5 cats, 3 bears, 6 dogs and 1 horse. I have no idea when I am going to get this all done since I work away from home during the day and have no holiday time left, took my vacation time of 4 weeks to be here for Crystal when she foaled and that didn't help, we still lost the foal :no: . I do plan on making at least 100 bars this weekend, of the cold process soap (from scratch) but they have to cure for 6 weeks. Thank goodness the lotions and body butters and lip balms aren't as time consuming as the soap from scratch! So I am hoping that in 6 weeks time I will have products to sell and my webpage should be up and running. Keeping my fingers crossed. I am VERY lucky that one of my co-workers father is a beekeeper, has been for over 20 years now and produces honey BUT I am thrilled that he also sells bees wax, pure and oh so sweet smelling and no additives :aktion033: and absolutely perfect for lip balms which will be rich and soothing when I add my other ingredients. I had bought some bees wax for my lip balms from the cosmetic supplier and it was "refined" meaning snow white, no smell, don't even want to know what they do to it to get it like that. This stuff is absolutely wonderful and because I am on a "natural" kick for my products I am THRILLED!!!



minis3 said:


> Here are my first soap attempts. Have no idea if this picture is going to show up. Hope so.
> 
> The basket is full of flower mold soaps scented with rose and I have also put a rose scented sachet in the basket. Will make a terrific gift. Although I am going to keep my first one. I also made 2 Tupperware hamburger patty molds and put horses in them and made one with 2 lizards in the mold for my grandson. I must get better molds than my hamburger patty maker but it was a start.
> 
> ...


Minis3 you did REAL GOOD :aktion033: :aktion033: mind you your picture is a bit tiny :new_shocked: for my aging eyes, lol. Are you enjoying yourself making these?

Kathy, don't worry about the air bubbles with practice you will have the perfect see-thru bars. As mentioned, don't stir the glycerine too much when melting it, better to not stir at all if you can help it.

I am going to do some melt and pour with my grandaughter tonight. What I am doing is loofa fruit slices (sorry not sure on spelling of loofa?). You take a loofa sponge, long cylinder type and put it standing up in a tall round container, you melt your melt and pour see through glycerine and color and scent. You then take the soap and pour it into the mold and around and inside the loofa sponge. Let it set. Take it out and you cut slices, about 1 to 1 1/2 inches thick. You not only have a soap, you have your sponge to exfoliate all in one :bgrin . I am going to make various ones, lemon, lime, orange, blueberry, etc.

This is what a lofha soap looks like when cut (found the correct spelling)


----------



## Denise (Aug 23, 2007)

Danielle I'm going to be checking that website of yours!

The ones your making tonight is a great idea! Love the loofa idea. From being on my knees with trimming the minis, wearing barn boots those would come in real handy for knees and feet!



:


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 23, 2007)

Danielle, thanks for the vote of confidence, was hoping to get to some today but needed groceries and to clean house. Have you made the lotion bars? I saw them on Bramble Berrys site and my sister got one last year for christmas she loved it. I thought they might be neat to try too.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 23, 2007)

minis3....your soaps are really NEAT looking!!! The pic is tiny, but from what I can see, they look pretty darn good!



: I love your embedded toys....never thought of lizards for kids!

Danielle....I had seen that lofha idea in my book I bought and some on the internet. I think that is such a cool idea! Soon as I get more experience under my belt, I'd like to try one. I also saw where you can cut the lofha into tiny pieces and let them float and suspend thru out the soap...but I think this way it looks neater.

Kathy....OK...I got this tip out of the book I got at Michaels. It says what you can do to keep bubbles at bay while embedding toys in your soap is to spray/spritz your toy first with alcohol. Also to pour a little bit of the soap in your mold first then let the skin form, spray your toy with the alcohol and embed it...and pour the rest of the soap. Hope this tip helps!

Yesterday I made a few bars of vanilla/lavender with a swirled wine color on an avacado/cucumber base. The molds were victorian roses. They turned out sooo pretty and smell sooo good! They look old fashioned!

Anyone have any clue as to the embedded pics or just pics on/in the soaps?


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 23, 2007)

Sterling, I read online about spraying the toy first. I think I stirred it too much, I read (after the fact) to let it sit for 10 minutes and most of the bubbles should go away, I also read to cover the bowl with saran wrap when you heat it in the micro, do you guys to that? The ones you made sound beautiful. Cant wait until my order comes in. I found some stuff on Ebay, (I LOVE EBAY) has anyone bought from there?

Kathy


----------



## Sterling (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, I have been covering my pyrex with saran wrap...they say it keeps the moisture in your base. I have not checked ebay out yet, but you just reminded me that I have to put in an order with Brambleberry! I've had such a busy couple of days and probably will end up putting my order in tomorrow. Let us know if you conquer the bubble monster on your next batch! I did'nt do anymore soaps today...but hope to tomorrow. :bgrin


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 23, 2007)

As I mentioned I got my BIG order from my supplier and ordered "princess decals" for soaps. Perhaps the one you used need you to pour the soap at a cooler temperature so that they won't burn or change color or perhaps they just aren't meant for that. You will find with making soaps that some times, even though you think something will work, it doesn't



: . That is the fun, learning. If I were you I would try those decals again but as I said pour the base at a much cooler temperature, just try one. If it doesn't work then get some different decals and try again. The decals I got from the supplier i have to immerse in water for 30 seconds and the backing will come off and then I apply. Will let you know when I get around to trying it how succesful I am with them.

Makayla fell asleep very early tonight so grandma is on her own to make those exfoliating fruit slices, so off I go, wish me luck.

To answer the question about lotion bars, yes I have made them and they are very easy to do as well. Earlier this summer I made a body lotion scented Pineapple Ginger. I only made 20 of them, bought the lotion container fromt he supplier, and they sold within 2 days, lol. I LOVE THAT SCENT!!! Have any of you ordered scents from suppliers? I am putting an order in tonight for more, lol. The order I just got, I have a new scent they came out with "Spa", "and then "Ginger Lily (LOVE IT), "Tropical Breeze" (LOVE IT AND GOING TO USE ON SCENT CRITTERS), "Pink Grapefruit" (LOVE IT and will be good in soaps and lotions), and a christmas scent, forget the name off the top of my head, "Sweet orange" (yum), and a slew of others as well. I am a scent nut! I do however want to buy the "dupes" to famous perfumes. My favorite perfume is Aqua di Gio by Armani and I found a supplier with a dupe. I am going to buy a small quantlty first to see if it really does smell like the real thing.

Before I head to the soaping pot, lol, just wanted to post a picture of a soap made by a member at candletech.com. This woman makes AMAZING soaps, cold process (from scratch) and I LOVE the colors in this soap....

BEAUTIFUL SOAP


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay, here is part of the batches I made tonight of the exfoliating fruit slices. This is a blueberry scented one. The lemon and lime ones are not ready to unmold yet. Thank goodness it's Friday, going to feel TIRED at work in uh lets see :new_shocked: oh my I need to be out of the house in 5 1/2 hours, lol. Not much sleep tonight!


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 24, 2007)

Danielle, Those are great! Of course blue is my favorite color, I'd like to know how those princess stickers turn out and where you got them. I have several nieces that are into the princess thing. Kathy


----------



## Sterling (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh my I love those exfoliating fruit slices!! Boy do we have a lot of things to be able to try! Thank you for posting that link to those pretty green soaps. I love how each one has it's own pattern and the shades of green are beautiful. Soap making is definitely an art!!


----------



## minis3 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words about my soaps. Sorry the picture is so teeny weeny. I'm still working on this posting pictures thing.

Danielle, your soaps are great. Love seeing pictures. And yes, I am really enjoying making soap.

I found out, too late unfortunately, that part of my order from Bramble Berry was deleted. I had ordered the soap sampler and they emailed me that the goats soap was unavailable till the end of the month. They only gave me a day to let them know what I wanted them to do and I did not see the email in time so they didn't send any of the soaps. I don't know why they just didn't send the remaining soaps in the sampler. I was so very disappointed. Oh well. If anyone orders from Bramble Berry, be sure to check your email. I wish I had checked mine sooner. I had to reorder. And will be waiting even longer for supplies. DARN!!

Has anyone used any of their soaps? From all the places you have ordered, which did you like the best ? I have made all of mine so far with soap I bought at JoAnns. I used one of my clear glycerine soaps when I showered and was not too thrilled with the feel it left on my skin. I am hoping the soap I ordered from Bramble Berry is nicer.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 24, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Thats a good idea for hot chocolate soap! I do make chocolate chip cookies soap, with tiny bits of dark choco for the "chips". I did try a coofee soap, but I didtn care for the smell of the soap at all. Just adding ground up coffee dont do anything to it, and the oil I bought was YUCK! I do alot of rose soaps for people, and I do have real rose petals in mine. I have some glycerine and rose water soaps in molds right now. With all my 100's of African violets Ihave, I really should start saving the flowers and do a violet bar. The only thing I dont care to do with soaps is use some clays, it sure can make a nice new washcloth a big old mess after using it just once. If I feel ambitious today, I might do some almond meal soaps, or confetti soap. If I do I will post pics. Corinne


Well I was entertained by reading this entire thread. The Corrine had to mention violets....she knows I adore them and Sterling I love those oatmeal combo ones and Danielle I think your orange/chocolate ones are stil my fav to see. I wish computer has smell! I am not going to try this hobby,  God knows I have wayyy too much of my own BUT...when they are ready for sales I hope folks will remember me. 123 days til Christmas ya know.


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 24, 2007)

> What I am doing is loofa fruit slices (sorry not sure on spelling of loofa?). You take a loofa sponge, long cylinder type and put it standing up in a tall round container


.. .............FYI - those sponges are very easy to grow. One plant yields many....... After maturing you peel the outside off, take out the seeds, wash out the slimy stuff & let them dry. Great for using as pot / dish scrubbers in the kitchen also.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 24, 2007)

Much less work buying them at the $ store :aktion033:


----------



## pamk (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow..I have been following this thread and wanting to make soap too!

The loofas really look cool...I want to start with those(I guess because I always have dry skin)...what kind of container do you stand the loofa up in?? How long do you let the soap cool before slicing the loofa? Can you post a step by step process for these?

Thank you in advance for any information! :saludando:

Pam Kent


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 24, 2007)

:aktion033: Finally I did it NO BUBBLES! I even added glitter and dye. Next to try adding scents. Kathy


----------



## Sterling (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh Beee-utiful Kathy!!!! :aktion033: :new_multi: Yeayyy!!!! Did you wrap them yet? I love them all! Your horse embedded one is so pretty, and I want to do a seasscape one as soon as I get my shells from my sister. The teeny tiny ones are adorable! Good job!



> The loofas really look cool...I want to start with those(I guess because I always have dry skin)...what kind of container do you stand the loofa up in?? How long do you let the soap cool before slicing the loofa? Can you post a step by step process for these?






: I'd like to know about the lofha mold too!

Thanks for the kind words Deb.....LOL...me and my sister are already having jokes about the soap making. Looks like everone on our list will be getting one kind of soap or another...tee hee!

I'm planning to order from Brambleberry today for some supplies. I'm hoping to place an order over the phone. minis3...I'm sorry you did'nt get your complete order in....hope it gets to you soon tho.


----------



## twister (Aug 24, 2007)

:bgrin Well all you soapy guys finally got to me, I was in Cambridge today and it just so happens there is a huge Michaels store there. I just couldn't resist going in and looking for soapmaking supplies. I ended up with a 10lb bucket of clear soap.another container of shea butter soap, moulds, essential oils etc and to top it off bought an electric soap kettle and a book. I won't tell you what it cost me but everyone on my list is getting soaps and bath salts for Christmas :bgrin I won't be doing it tonight as I have to leave really early like 4 am to get to the Canadian National Exhibition for a mini horse show so tomorrow will be a loooong day. Maybe Sunday and then I will post pics good or bad and you all can tell me what I am doing wrong or right :lol:

Yvonne


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 24, 2007)

> I bought at JoAnns. I used one of my clear glycerine soaps when I showered and was not too thrilled with the feel it left on my skin. I am hoping the soap I ordered from Bramble Berry is nicer.


. Glycerine soap can do that but some suppliers have much better glycerine soap bases than others. The one thing I ALWAYS do if I am using a melt and pour opaque melt and pour soap base (not the clear glycerine one) is I add to it because I don't like the feel of the pre-made glycerine soap bases on my sking either, that is why I prefer the cold process soap making and that is why I do that mostly now because there is a HUGE difference. Now you can add to your pre-made soap base some coconut oil (that will help give you more lather and bubbles to your soap) and add either grapeseed oil (which is an oil used in massage preparation oils or you can use a bit of sweet almond oil. Now the coconut oil I understand you can buy at Walmart for those of you in the U.S. and you can also buy the grapeseed oil. If you can't find those there you can find them at ethnic/international food stores for sure. The coconut oil is solid at room temperature and off white in color. By adding these two oils to your melt and pour you will cut down on that glycerine feel of your soaps, you will add moisture properties with the grapeseed oil and you will add lather and bubbles with the coconut oil. 
Okay, now for the directions on how I made those fruit slices. First - the mold - DON'T DO WHAT I DID LAST NIGHT



: . I thought I was being so clever in using an empty and washed and disinfected can, not a soup can, that is too small, but a food tin/can. WRONG!!!! I even oiled the inside of it before attempting this. I left the bottom intact and placed my lofha in the middle, prepared my clear glycerine, colored it, scented it and poured. I had to anchor the lofha down because it kept wanting to come "up" off the bottom of the tin can. I then placed the poured soap in it's container in the fridge to speed the process of getting hard and cooling off - that worked well (be careful, put oven mitts on when you do this, the container is HOT. It took about 45 to 60 minutes to harden totally. Now was the time to "unmold" and....



: No way was that sucker coming out. So I used the can opener and open the other end of the tin/can thinking I can push it right out, WRONG!!! It was stuck but good. After about 10 minutes of trying everything I could think of I found my husband's tin snips and cut the darn can/tin away, lol. So now you know, DON'T USE A CAN/TIN. What you can use is a plastic cup (fairly tall one and that will work or a piece of pvc pipe, use plastic. Now you could use the tin/can but only if you place some parchment paper all around inside, then it wouldn't stick.

My daughter sent me an email at work today saying she is going out tonight SOOO grandma is babysitting AGAIN. Makayla and I are debating on what to make tonight. I won't do cold process soaps till tomorrow as Makayla can't be part of that, too dangerous with the lye solution. So I think tonight we are going to attempt bath bombs in the shape of a heart with embedded rose buds and a few other things. Will post when we get them done. Wish me luck, lol. Always more difficult when little hands are getting into eveything,



:

Yvonne, welcome to the "soaping club" :aktion033: . I see you are in Ontario, are you on the other side of Toronto going toward Kitchner? or are you on this side, going toward Ottawa? Just wondering because if you get to like doing this and want to learn how to do cold process soap, since we both live in Ontario, I might be able to come and help you get started on your first cold process batches or soaps from scratch.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Aug 24, 2007)

I hope you don't mind my posting this on the soapmaking thread, but I, as most of you know, work at Racetracks in the money counting area. One of the reasons I like the idea of making the glycerine soaps is

because I use straight glycerine on my fingertips to help separate money when counting. During the meets, I have the softest fingers you ever saw. I don't know why, but the glycerine when it is dry on your hands, makes the money easier to hold and separate. We have all shapes of bills, old, new, torn, and dirty. The glycerine also helps you get your hands cleaner when you're finished.


----------



## twister (Aug 24, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> Yvonne, welcome to the "soaping club" :aktion033: . I see you are in Ontario, are you on the other side of Toronto going toward Kitchner? or are you on this side, going toward Ottawa? Just wondering because if you get to like doing this and want to learn how to do cold process soap, since we both live in Ontario, I might be able to come and help you get started on your first cold process batches or soaps from scratch.


Hi Danielle, I can't wait to get started but have to wait at least until this horse show tomorrow is over, are you going to be there? I live west of Toronto, actually west of Orangeville in a place called Kenilworth just east of hwy 6, we are north of Arthur and south of Mount Forest so if it isn't too far to scare you off :bgrin would love to have your help. I also want to ask you where I can get some of the horse head moulds, Michaels didn't have any and I would love to do some of those soaps.

Yvonne


----------



## Sterling (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting that about the cocnut oil again Danielle......I'm going to be looking for some this weekend at Walmart.

Just Us....thats an interesting fact! Now I know what's in those little pots that I see tellers working with are!

Yvonne.....so your a new "recruit"!! I think you'll really enjoy starting to make your own. Lucky you to have a mentor so close by you guys can get together and craft!

My sister tried her first melt and pour today with my baby nieces. They were all just tickled pink and all giddy and giggly...it was so funny to hear them like that. Well she just had to call me once they poured the first one. She made an oatmeal/pearberry bar....and she said it smelled wonderful!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 24, 2007)

Yvonne, I know Orangeville well, it's HORSE COUNTRY!!! My arabian horse's sire was there back in 1999 but has since been exported to the middle east. I am southwest of Ottawa, about 45 minutes and about an hour and 15 minutes max to Kingston, probably more like an hour.

To answer your question, no you won't find anything like that at Michael's. The molds that Michael sell aren't very deep either, perhaps 1/2 iinch to an inch maximum. There is a large soap supplier in Mississauga and their website is Canwax.com. Go check them out, you can get EVERYTHING there for the soaper and on top of that they are WAY less expensive than Michaels and better quality.

Good luck at the show!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 25, 2007)

Kathy, I LOVE



: the imbedded horse you used. That really is a very nice horse embed. I am glad everyone is having fun! Well I made those bath heart shape bombs last night and :no: they just won't set, it's VERY humid here. One thing to remember about bath bombs, very difficult to do it the humidity is high, almost impossible. I am going to try again today as I told my husband to shut all windows and start the airconditioning since I am doing cold process soap today. Just heading out to buy some more lofha, lol. I have a basket I am preparing for a co-worker as she wants to give it to her daughter's babysitter before her daughter goes back to school, will post a pic when I get it all set-up. Enjoy your day everyone, oh and I am doing my first scented critter today



: please wish me luck, I am going to need it, lol.

Yvonne, for that horse head mold, you will probably have to order it from a U.S. soaping comapny. Will take a peek and see if I can find it.


----------



## minis3 (Aug 25, 2007)

Danielle, thank you SO much for the info for additives for my glycerine soaps. Will definitely try these. I decided that the ones I already made will still be fine for just hand washing even though I wasn't pleased with them for showering.

You gals here are the greateat! Thanks for all your advice and for sharing.

Welcome Yvonne. This is how I got interested in soap making too. Reading all these posts and finding out how fun soap making can be. Everyone on my Christmas list will be getting soaps for Christmas too. I ordered a horse mold, cat mold, butterfly mold, dinosaur mold for my grandson, all from Bramble Berry.

Kathy2m, your soap with the horse embedded in it is terrific.


----------



## Denise (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok I am jumping on the band wagon and going to give it a whirl. It looks like to much fun! Now I have been to Bramble Berrys site. I am thinking the sampler pack of their oils and bases is a good way to go? Which book would you recommend? I am going to start out easy with the MP soaps. Any suggestions on what colors to start out with or do they have a sampler of that to? I didnt see one. Wish me luck! :bgrin


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 25, 2007)

I got the horses at walmart in the toy section, they are The Grand Champions, Micro mini horse collection. They have lots of different ones. Thanks for the complement, Kathy


----------



## minis3 (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome Denise. I had ordered the soap sampler from Bramble Berry and received an email from them stating that the goats milk soap was unavailable till August 31. (If you read back through some of the posts you will see what happened to me). So I ordered the 10# clear melt and pour. I really wanted to try that sampler though, so will probably order again after the 31st. I just ordered the Best of Bramble Berry sampler scents Thursday. Anxious to get these.

If anyone does order from Bramble berry, be sure to check your email in case of unavailable items. They'll want to know what you want them to do in case of out of stock items.


----------



## twister (Aug 26, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> Yvonne, I know Orangeville well, it's HORSE COUNTRY!!! My arabian horse's sire was there back in 1999 but has since been exported to the middle east. I am southwest of Ottawa, about 45 minutes and about an hour and 15 minutes max to Kingston, probably more like an hour.
> 
> To answer your question, no you won't find anything like that at Michael's. The molds that Michael sell aren't very deep either, perhaps 1/2 iinch to an inch maximum. There is a large soap supplier in Mississauga and their website is Canwax.com. Go check them out, you can get EVERYTHING there for the soaper and on top of that they are WAY less expensive than Michaels and better quality.
> 
> Good luck at the show!


Hi Danielle, Thanks for the name of the supplier, I am going to check out their web site now Are you anywhere close to Maxville? I have a client there that I sometimes go to visit. I am like a zombie today, for the show we had to leave at 3:45 am and didn't get home until 1 am this morning but it certainly was a fun show, Jazz got 2 6th and 2 2nd's and we had a blast. Leaving now to check out Canwax :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 26, 2007)

I use to be close to Maxville when I lived in Russell, Ontario but now I am closer to you than Maxville, probably a good 45 minutes to an hour closer to you. It's easy to get to us off the 401, probably 20 minutes off the 401.


----------



## twister (Aug 27, 2007)

Finally got to try last night, then realized I didn't buy any colours so I just did plain soap scented with rose and added some pink soap chips to the bigger ones and left the little hearts plain. They smell really good. Now I need to go buy some other stuff while I am out shopping today so I can try some more.

Yvonne


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 27, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: very nice Yvonne. MMM I think we have another "addict" in the making



:


----------



## Sterling (Aug 27, 2007)

Very pretty!!! I think it's amazing at all the creativity that goes along with soap making!


----------



## Denise (Aug 28, 2007)

Bumping back up, I need some info from this thread yet. :bgrin


----------

